# Police Officer Steven Zourkas



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Police Officer Steven Zourkas 
Niles Police Department
Illinois
End of Watch: Friday, April 8, 2005

Biographical Info
Age: 33
Tour of Duty: 5 yrs
Badge Number: 165

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: Friday, April 8, 2005
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Officer Zourkas was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of Golf Road and Western Avenue while en route to a call at approximately 0400. 

Officer Zourkas was responding to a disturbance call at a restaurant when he lost control of his squad car. The vehicle flipped onto its side and crashed into several parked cars and a sign in a condominium complex. It was reported that he may have swerved to avoid a pedestrian in the roadway. Officer Zourkas was pronounced dead at the scene. 

Officer Zourkas had served with the Niles Police Department for 5 years, and had recently joined the North Regional Major Crimes Task Force as an evidence technician. He is survived by his wife and two sons.


----------

